# Insane Isle of Man TT Races Vid!!



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 4, 2013)

Motorbike road racing is big where I come from. I've been over to the Isle of man for the TT races a good few times, you wouldn't believe how fast these guys are going in the flesh. 200mph+ on a bike plus you're hard pushed to hit something soft if you come off here.

Check out the below vid on full screen and enjoy. BTW both riders that you see involved in the 2 really big crashes both survived.

,


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 4, 2013)

Even if you hit something soft you'd be royally fucked. 

Remember Joey Dunlop? Won this race a bunch, never seriously crashed, then died racing on a way less intense street track. Oh the ironing.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 4, 2013)

goldsteinat0r said:


> Even if you hit something soft you'd be royally fucked.
> 
> Remember Joey Dunlop? Won this race a bunch, never seriously crashed, then died racing on a way less intense street track. Oh the ironing.


 
Yeah, that was in Estonia and on a small 125cc bike as well. Such a shame. Joey is the greatest road racer ever.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 7, 2013)

that race was on my bucket list,but I never got to do it before I quit racing,love those guys,mucho balls for running the timetrial.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 7, 2013)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Yeah, that was in Estonia and on a small 125cc bike as well. Such a shame. Joey is the greatest road racer ever.


 
Truth. Tragic indeed. I've always wanted to go to the TT. The Isle is gorgeous too from what I have heard.


----------



## Alicat (Mar 23, 2013)

Having grown up there means I have such a bizarre relationship with the TT. It's an injection of culture into somewhere which can be pretty parochial, but it also means I'm either trapped in or out of my house all day as I live on the course, which is a royal pain in the ass. Also whilst racers know the risks when they enter, there are deaths among the public (tourists/locals) as well as racers most years, so it can sometimes feel like the measure of success for a year is a low death count.


----------

